# rear air assistance / suspension.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Does anybody have it fitted to a 1998 Chevy P32 chassis?
If so, which system and did you have it fitted or fit it yourself?
What was the cost?
I have a 1998 GeorgieBoy Landau 3301 and I carry a 140kg motorcycle on a rack. I would like to fit an air assistance system for peace of mind.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *zaskar*. My old Coachmen had the Air-ride system fitted and it made a big difference. My Gulftream has front Air-Ride only. You can source Air-Lift and price them from >>> HERE <<<. They do work and make a big difference with a heavy load. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *zaskar*. My old Coachmen had the Air-ride system fitted and it made a big difference. My Gulftream has front Air-Ride only. You can source Air-Lift and price them from >>> HERE <<<. They do work and make a big difference with a heavy load. :wink:


Cheers matey!
E-Mail sent


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *zaskar*. I believe one of the companies who advertise on this site also do Air Assisted suspension suitable for US RV's. >>> HERE <<<


----------

